# NSW: 30/9 Little to Great Turriell Bay lesson



## Darwin (Jul 25, 2008)

I want to catch something else other than Bream but no luck. It seems my failure was predicted by Sun Tzu more than 2 thousand years ago. In his famous book Art of War said if you know your enemies and know yourself, you will not be imperilled in a hundred battles; if you do not know your enemies but do know yourself, you will win one and lose one; if you do not know your enemies nor yourself, you will be imperilled in every single battle. 
I was looking for fish other than Bream but didn't set target fish. That was my biggest mistake. You really need to know what you are looking for before heading water. You may say no one know what is underneath. You may believe fish will appear anywhere covered by water. You may believe a hungry fish will eat anything including McDonald. Unfortunately, evolution didn't make fish eat KFC either. My last fishing trip was doomed before it set sail.
It goes back to basic. Pick your target specie first, it can tell what bait/lure is suitable, select your gear, looking for their habitat to find your fishing ground and know when is the best time/tide to catch them. The rest depends on luck & weather. And the very important lesson; The Art of Lost is "learnt from history". That's why I keep my Fishing Diary!


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2012)

That's the best advice I've seen on this forum on how to catch fish regularly. Its the most common mistake made by new fishermen. Going fishing to catch a fish doesn't pay dividends often. Going fishing for a species with a plan and some knowledge is how so called "lucky" or good fishermen always seem to catch fish.


----------

